# Tesla Wall Calendar



## immtx (Aug 8, 2017)

I know this may be a long shot does anyone know where i can order a Tesla wall calendar


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Here you go  :

http://www.cafepress.com/+tesla+calendars


----------

